# how do i find out who negged me !(educational thread)



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

As title says how. I find out?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

phrlandy said:


> As title says how. I find out?


I don't think you can find out.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

check in your CP. The question is not so much who though, more like why?


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

What are you even asking?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Only vip's can see who gave them rep


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup you can buy a VIP . neg rep is used when someone doesn't like your post or feels you were out of line in your words, so maybe you should look at WHY you got neg rep. Big deal really most of us have had neg rep before, we don't go on crying over it though.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

As was stated above, sign up for a VIP package and then you'll be able to see who gave you neg rep. My guess would be b/c of the way you come off as a know-it-all, especially in the last few threads that are ongoing about dogs displaying aggressive behavior towards humans. I can honestly say I have NEVER given out neg rep, but I did want to hand it out to you after your rude comment to me on the thread where I shared my story about my dog and you implied I simply wanted my dog dead. Maybe someone else who knows me and understands why I took the actions I took has felt it necessary to give you neg rep for your response to me. IDK though... but your comments as of lately have been very rude and condescending, so you may want to check yourself before you respond to another post. Neg rep won't hurt you, and you can always build it back up to positive rep by responding tactfully and being respectful of the other members here on the forum.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Double SNAP.... PHR, I gave it to you!


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

phrlandy said:


> As title says how. I find out?


That would be me I'm the D-BAG!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually, it was me.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm the one that gave you negative reputation so if you have a problem feel free to PM me OR what ever you would like to do with it.. Stop reading into things so much, actually listen/read what people are saying before you make some nonsense remark and take into consideration people you are arguing with have potentially been into these hounds for more years than you have been alive. I have no problem with difference of opinion, its when you shove that opinion out like facts and like you know what your talking about.. Ignorance.. If you will, is what i have a problem with.

Mystery solved.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

:rofl:*grabs bag of popcorn and watches thread intently*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

No, I am Spartacus! (i didn't neg rep, this just seemed like the right thing to say).


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

for the OP let me quote my bff Jen ..... "waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> I'm the one that gave you negative reputation so if you have a problem feel free to PM me OR what ever you would like to do with it.. Stop reading into things so much, actually listen/read what people are saying before you make some nonsense remark and take into consideration people you are arguing with have potentially been into these hounds for more years than you have been alive. I have no problem with difference of opinion, its when you shove that opinion out like facts and like you know what your talking about.. Ignorance.. If you will, is what i have a problem with.
> 
> Mystery solved.


I said killing a dog that is human aggressive is dumb especially in the case of a Guy who had an electric fence witch was probably triggerering it.
But whatever.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I neg repped you to , so looks like you have atleast 3 neg reps. Once it gets to that point maybe you should be looking in the mirror.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

And what's weird is that I got prepped 6 times for my posts in that thread and then just cause u disagree with me you have to net me with your all mighty power lol everyone is allowed an opinion regardless


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

I was too for the same reason. I don't believe killing a dog is a choice unless it's literally the last resort. And I've noticed a lot of people on here don't really read everything 100% and a lot of things get taken out of context. I think everyone thinks they're right. I've been on this site for less than a week and I can name at least 3 people who are on a very high horse. But everyone should remember that this is a site for learning and progressing with the breed. If you feel like what you said was strong enough you should PM the post user and talk to them in private so no one jumps in on your suggestion.

*But remember just because you have an opinion doesn't mean that it's rejection proof.*


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Conversations are made when there are two who have different opinions but some like to make them arguments because they are on a computer.
kinda stupid if you ask me.
Like you said people come her to learn read and to enjoy the forum
but u have.stuck up assholes who like to ruin it for people cause they them self are the hypocritical calling people know it all's.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

stick to what u believe and if u think its right then stop worrying about peoples opinion. i have gotten some red marks and i never thought as an attack more like at a couple of sour pusses feeling the need to feel special. its the interwebz..... relaaaaax


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> stick to what u believe and if u think its right then stop worrying about peoples opinion. i have gotten some red marks and i never thought as an attack more like at a couple of sour pusses feeling the need to feel special. its the interwebz..... relaaaaax


I'm chill I'm not new to forums but have never been at a forum where people are so strongly opinionated to the point of annoyance. If I wanna say my bulldog is a German shepherd so be it but people on her flip out and point out any imperfect thing they don't wanna hear.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

:woof:

Well maybe that dancing dog will make everything better. ^_^


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

well this forum is the way it is. i take from it what is useful to me and i tune out other things. 

the labeling of dogs and purpose and etc etc is just human vanity.... not a single dog here gives a rats ass if they are apbt am bully... frenchie.... this is a PEOPLE forum that own dogs.... and people bunch up based on beliefs ...... ive gotten reamed a few times by KMdogs ..... he is more than entitled to his opinions regarding his dogs..... when i disagree i state my point and move on.... the rep is just another aspect of human vanity ...means nothing other than ohhh look at me im special.

get what u can from the forum and give back what u can .....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The difference is, this isn't a car forum or game forum. We work to educate people about the truth about the breed(s) commonly referred to as the "pit bull". That includes clearing up misinformation as well as educating people about what is and is not acceptable in a breed that is more likely to become a news headline if they put so much as a toenail out of line than any other breed. 

You may think it is harsh to PTS an HA dog, but consider first whether the person with the HA dog has the means or ability to properly contain a dog that is a huge liability. If not, it's not really reasonable to rehome that animal because they are your responsibility. If an owner of an HA dog (after it has been determined that there is no medical or behavioral problems that can be fixed) is unable to take the necessary steps to ensure that the dog will not bring harm to anyone then it is their duty, as an owner of a pit bull type dog to have that animal PTS.

It's not a matter of being heartless, or not caring for the breed. Those of us on here care about the breed passionately and want to ensure that we preserve our rights to own pit bull dogs. HA animals put that right in dire jeopardy. That is what ultimately needs to be understood.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i think a point could be made that caring about EVERY dog should be the moral thing to do..... after all every dog on earth at this moment and time (other than wild dogs maybe) is a result of human interraction.

why only the good dogs get to live? after all ....the "breed" shouldnt outweigh the dog


many ways of looking at one thing


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

Carriana said:


> *The difference is, this isn't a car forum or game forum. We work to educate people about the truth about the breed(s) commonly referred to as the "pit bull".* That includes clearing up misinformation as well as educating people about what is and is not acceptable in a breed that is more likely to become a news headline if they put so much as a toenail out of line than any other breed.
> 
> You may think it is harsh to PTS an HA dog, but consider first whether the person with the HA dog has the means or ability to properly contain a dog that is a huge liability. If not, it's not really reasonable to rehome that animal because they are your responsibility. If an owner of an HA dog (after it has been determined that there is no medical or behavioral problems that can be fixed) is unable to take the necessary steps to ensure that the dog will not bring harm to anyone then it is their duty, as an owner of a pit bull type dog to have that animal PTS.
> 
> It's not a matter of being heartless, or not caring for the breed. Those of us on here care about the breed passionately and want to ensure that we preserve our rights to own pit bull dogs. HA animals put that right in dire jeopardy. That is what ultimately needs to be understood.


A lot of people treat their dogs like random items. Just easy to throw away, like nothing. And that's a personal jab at someone who has a deeper relationship with their dog. Killing anything is a moral jab and it can be hard to do. This isn't an item. This is a personal, living, breathing thing that is the result of human beings.

You have every right to believe that. And I support your right to do so. But, personally, I've never met a HA dog that could not be fixed. So it's really hard to come to a site where people pretty much say "Eh if you don't feel like fixing the dog, then just kill it." And that's the way these people are saying it. There's other means to fix a dog. And I totally understand that some dogs just can not be fixed. As I said before a lot of people on this site just say things without really thinking about it. I'm pretty sure that every one on this site would do everything they possibly could to prevent killing another pit. And those who just throw them away like trash shouldn't be owning this type of dog to begin with.

In the town I live in if you went to the vet and had a dog euthanized they have to put a reason down for why. If you state that it was aggressive than that's written in stone. I don't see, personally, how killing a dog like this is helping the breed. And when someone states that on a site like this I just cannot mentally understand how it helps. And when you question it or ask why people just blow up.

In no way am I trying to start something. I understand where everyone is coming from and the last thing I want to do is have any more aggressive posting here.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

phrlandy said:


> I said killing a dog that is human aggressive is dumb especially in the case of a Guy who had an electric fence witch was probably triggerering it.
> But whatever.


Sounds as if you are dumb. All human aggressive dogs should be put down in my book.:flush:


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

papertissue said:


> A lot of people treat their dogs like random items. Just easy to throw away, like nothing. And that's a personal jab at someone who has a deeper relationship with their dog. Killing anything is a moral jab and it can be hard to do. This isn't an item. This is a personal, living, breathing thing that is the result of human beings.
> 
> You have every right to believe that. And I support your right to do so. But, personally, I've never met a HA dog that could not be fixed. So it's really hard to come to a site where people pretty much say "Eh if you don't feel like fixing the dog, then just kill it." And that's the way these people are saying it. There's other means to fix a dog. And I totally understand that some dogs just can not be fixed. As I said before a lot of people on this site just say things without really thinking about it. I'm pretty sure that every one on this site would do everything they possibly could to prevent killing another pit. And those who just throw them away like trash shouldn't be owning this type of dog to begin with.
> 
> ...


I think you said that quite well papertissue and I agree. People coming on here that are new aren't here for a quick fix like putting their dog to sleep. They want help. Seems like they say put the dog down before they even hear the story. (Not all) If they don't mean it then they should realize we are new to the website or first time owning a pit bull. When I first posted I felt bad for not just going ahead and putting my dog to sleep and also felt like they treated them like trash but I agree that some cases they had to do it. I don't get game dog breeds or look to put my dog in competitions. He is a dog that I love, a living thing. Not my entertainment or something I expect to be perfect. For all I know my dog is a mutt. I got him to help him, not kill him. I'm glad I stuck around to read more posts from people that gave me either work with him or put him to sleep not just put him to sleep like I first got. I hated to go on this post because I bout killed my dog. Now that I worked with him he is fine. A simple fix it seemed like. So, all I can say is you know your dog more than anyone and if you think they are a danger then you need to fix it. Advice is great, but only you can make actions happen.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

:goodpost:

My dog isn't a purse or a new car. My dogs are my best friends. And if something is wrong with them I'm going to do everything in my power to help them.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> The difference is, this isn't a car forum or game forum. We work to educate people about the truth about the breed(s) commonly referred to as the "pit bull". That includes clearing up misinformation as well as educating people about what is and is not acceptable in a breed that is more likely to become a news headline if they put so much as a toenail out of line than any other breed.
> 
> You may think it is harsh to PTS an HA dog, but consider first whether the person with the HA dog has the means or ability to properly contain a dog that is a huge liability. If not, it's not really reasonable to rehome that animal because they are your responsibility. If an owner of an HA dog (after it has been determined that there is no medical or behavioral problems that can be fixed) is unable to take the necessary steps to ensure that the dog will not bring harm to anyone then it is their duty, as an owner of a pit bull type dog to have that animal PTS.
> 
> It's not a matter of being heartless, or not caring for the breed. Those of us on here care about the breed passionately and want to ensure that we preserve our rights to own pit bull dogs. HA animals put that right in dire jeopardy. That is what ultimately needs to be understood.


:goodpost: well said. theoretically speaking if my neighbor had a pit bull displaying signs of HA, then all of the other neighbors would look upon my dog with a negative light. the mistake is thinking that one dog doesnt effect us all.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

SECD said:


> Sounds as if you are dumb. All human aggressive dogs should be put down in my book.:flush:


That's your opinion no need to call anyone names.
You just proved my point.


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> :GOODPOST: well said. theoretically speaking if my neighbor had a pit bull displaying signs of HA, then all of the other neighbors would look upon my dog with a negative light. the mistake is thinking that one dog doesnt effect us all.


Yes, and if they didn't fix it then I agree that's bad and an irresponsible owner. But it shouldn't be put to sleep it should be worked with and then if it couldn't be fixed then yes it should be put to sleep especially if its a danger to you, your family, and strangers. I think all of us arguing not to put a dog asleep are being looked down upon because people think we would keep a dangerous HA dog and let it run around doing whatever. I don't think any of us would agree that is a good thing and we would put them to sleep if everything else didn't work. It looks bad on pitbull breeds if we did that but it also looks bad if experienced pit bull owners put dogs to sleep saying their aggressive and nothing else.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

SECD said:


> phrlandy=dbag.


What person acts like this? Seriously. I really hope that picture of you in your avatar is you because you're definitely acting your age. Someone needs a time-out.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

we cant save every dog or educate every owner. we can explain your options from experience but emotions always gets involved. thats why its a personal decision to put a dog down. I can only speak on the rescue side since thats my thing, we have to trust the decision of the owner/breeder to make a well educated decision with all options considered
thank you for your time..........


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

aj_harness said:


> Yes, and if they didn't fix it then I agree that's bad and an irresponsible owner. But it shouldn't be put to sleep it should be worked with and then if it couldn't be fixed then yes it should be put to sleep especially if its a danger to you, your family, and strangers. I think all of us arguing not to put a dog asleep are being looked down upon because people think we would keep a dangerous HA dog and let it run around doing whatever. I don't think any of us would agree that is a good thing and we would put them to sleep if everything else didn't work. It looks bad on pitbull breeds if we did that but it also looks bad if experienced pit bull owners put dogs to sleep saying their aggressive and nothing else.


I agree and I didnt say that putting the dog down was the first step. I was refering to people that cant be responsible for their actions. its all a very situational subject that u cant simply come up with an answer for every HA dog.


----------



## serendipity (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it is important to realize though that not everyone has the time, skill or want to work with a dog that is HA. An experienced trainer may have the skills to work with a HA dog, but does someone new to dogs, necessarily have the knowledge to do so? Time and desire are important too. Taking on a project like a HA dog is a huge investment in time and work. Honestly, not everybody can do it.

I would love to work with troubled dogs, realistically though I have a fence that effectively holds a dog that respects boundaries. I have only the front yard fenced so the mailman often enters the yard with my dog out. I work long shifts and to be honest I feel that my own dog sometimes gets shorted in quality time when I work OT. I have worked with a lot of different dogs, both in "real life" and professionally. I admit though that a HA or even in my current scenario a DA dog would not benefit from being with me.

If I was to add a second dog to my household and it turned out to be HA or DA, I think that it's best opportunity would to be not to be with me. Admitting that does not make me a flake, or mean that I don't care about the dog. It means that I understand my limits and admit that I can't do it right now. That in itself is one of the main reasons I haven't added a second dog.

Re-homing or surrendering an aggressive dog isn't always the answer. Even if you are able to have someone else take on that dog, the issues are there, they are just not your responsibility anymore. Is foisting the problem dog onto someone else to take care or worst case scenario PTS any more responsible or noble?

A dog is a huge responsibility, an aggressive one even more so. Sometimes admitting it is beyond ones capabilities is the best you can do. I have seen the results of a dog owner who tried to rehab a dog aggressive dog. The dog ended up not only attacking a small dog down the street, but savagely mauling the lady with it. The man tried to "fix" the dog. He told me how the dog was so much better since he got it. The lady has undergone multiple surgeries and still has PTSD from the attack.

No, not all dogs deserve to live. Humans sentence humans to death for heinous crimes, and in my opinion, the same holds true for dogs. If that dog had been put down the first time it attacked someone, or even when the aggression was first noticed a lady would be unscathed both physically and emotionally. She would still feel safe going into her own backyard where the attack happened and would still enjoy walking her own dog. Yes it is sad to put a dog down, but in this case at least it would have been best for all involved.



rodrigo said:


> i think a point could be made that caring about EVERY dog should be the moral thing to do..... after all every dog on earth at this moment and time (other than wild dogs maybe) is a result of human interraction.
> 
> why only the good dogs get to live? after all ....the "breed" shouldnt outweigh the dog
> 
> many ways of looking at one thing


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Just because i feel left out I haven't added my two cents  

I believe that while a lot of dogs can be worked with on bad behaviors and rehabilitated. HA is another matter, if the dog is pure HA..to the point of wanting to practically eat everyone it sees then it should be PTS....even if its the best "family dog" with its owners. HA isn't just something that disappears...its something that you have to always have your guard up so that you don't bring down more harsh bad press on pit-bulls when your dog attacks a child or adult. 

I personally would not own a HA dog...either of mine turned HA and i would PTS... because you cannot chance re-homing a HA dog, so either you put the breed at risk, or you do what is best for the breed and for the dog. Living caged up and separated from the world is not a good life.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shewerewolf said:


> Just because i feel left out I haven't added my two cents
> 
> I believe that while a lot of dogs can be worked with on bad behaviors and rehabilitated. HA is another matter, if the dog is pure HA..to the point of wanting to practically eat everyone it sees then it should be PTS....even if its the best "family dog" with its owners. HA isn't just something that disappears...its something that you have to always have your guard up so that you don't bring down more harsh bad press on pit-bulls when your dog attacks a child or adult.
> 
> I personally would not own a HA dog...either of mine turned HA and i would PTS... because you cannot chance re-homing a HA dog, so either you put the breed at risk, or you do what is best for the breed and for the dog. Living caged up and separated from the world is not a good life.


:goodpost: an HA dog should be vet checked to make sure nothing is physically wrong with the dog then if there isn't you should consider PTS.. people who throw all these emotions in on top of it will 8/10 times not go threw with it.. then when that dog bites someone they end up PTS anyways.. that's the reason these dogs have the name they do.. because people can't do what needs to be done!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Man Eaters Gary J. Hammonds (Pit Bull Gazette, May 1982)

Through the years, the ,,Man Biters,, have been of special interest to me since, in theory, most are not supossed to be game. Simple observation tells me there are as many game man biters(percentage wise) as there are game dogs in the Pit Bull family.Most of the old-timers felt the man biters should be destroyed and most defenitely never used in a breeding program. I believe a deeper look into these dogs to be a worthwhile project.Through my research and observation, I have concluded that there are several types of man biters, each of wich deserves recognition and comment. The most acceptable of the man biters are those that are both protective and territorial.Most bulldogs have this trait to varying degrees and the beauty of it is that it can be encouraged or discouraged depending on the needs of the owner.These dogs are usually the more intelligent bulldogs and while they are generally gentle with people, will become a terror to the suspicious intruder and literally inhale a direct threat to its master or his property. The second most acceptable man biter is the territorial junk yard dog.This dog gladly accepts its owners but all others are not welcome in its domain. Off his own property,he is not nearly so aggressive except when challenged directly.These dogs are not for the novice but can be kept and are definitely a deterrent to dog thieves and various riffraff.The last acceptable type is the junk yard dog that will bite anyone anytime, just for the fun of it.Many of these dogs actually have to have their feed chucked to them even by their owners.These dogs are for the professional only, and most are probably good candidates for execution. There is also the excitable dog that will bite you to get loose and get another dog,cat,horse or whatever. These dogs are defenitely not for the amateur and should be kept from these types of situations as much as possible. Bullyson,Andersons CH Spade and Mesquite Sam were dogs of this type.To me the most dangerous is the latent man biter that just goes bad without provocation. These dogs should always be destroyed as their unpredictability makes them an extremely lethal commodity. This recessive tendency surfaces in other breeds so why should the Pit Bull be any different? The percentage of malicious man biters in the Pit Bull family is extremely low. I believe that through the use of proper breeding methods we can even lower this. Most of the attacks that are given so much,,news media,, coverage are generally made by dogs of no breeding. Check the records---in most cases where a bulldog mauls or kills someone, they are dogs that were bred by the amateur breeder and usually backed by several generations of scatter-bred individuals,most of wich are equally bred badly. So in many cases the breeder is at fault and in all but a few instances, human error enters into the mishap. There is much to be said about the man biters but for the sake of good judgement, everyone who owns one, just like all Pit Bull owners, should be very conscientious. Just one case of carelessness could mean a law against the breed in your area and turn puplic support from ouer dogs. That is exactly what we do not need at this point in time. Man biters--keep one if you must,but take care if you do.
(Find the remainder of the read) @ The Book & DVD - Catch Dog Enterprises

although several strains of bulldog just aren't HA at all; or they are rare, or they've bred to tight or used the wrong out and pulled in HA genes in all their work. ......... Man Biters...


> "Keep one if you must, but take care if you do" GJH


I love it when I get neg rep, rarely happens but none the less I'll usually post something really positive about the rep and the other person giving the rep in a return rep. Kill em with kindness .. don't think I won't call you out let alone myself.. A fk up is just that and nothing changes it or makes it better. Don't be sorry be better, be more; Dont be angry, BE BETTER, BE MORE..


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Man Eaters Gary J. Hammonds (Pit Bull Gazette, May 1982)
> 
> Through the years, the ,,Man Biters,, have been of special interest to me since, in theory, most are not supossed to be game. Simple observation tells me there are as many game man biters(percentage wise) as there are game dogs in the Pit Bull family.Most of the old-timers felt the man biters should be destroyed and most defenitely never used in a breeding program. I believe a deeper look into these dogs to be a worthwhile project.Through my research and observation, I have concluded that there are several types of man biters, each of wich deserves recognition and comment. The most acceptable of the man biters are those that are both protective and territorial.Most bulldogs have this trait to varying degrees and the beauty of it is that it can be encouraged or discouraged depending on the needs of the owner.These dogs are usually the more intelligent bulldogs and while they are generally gentle with people, will become a terror to the suspicious intruder and literally inhale a direct threat to its master or his property. The second most acceptable man biter is the territorial junk yard dog.This dog gladly accepts its owners but all others are not welcome in its domain. Off his own property,he is not nearly so aggressive except when challenged directly.These dogs are not for the novice but can be kept and are definitely a deterrent to dog thieves and various riffraff.The last acceptable type is the junk yard dog that will bite anyone anytime, just for the fun of it.Many of these dogs actually have to have their feed chucked to them even by their owners.These dogs are for the professional only, and most are probably good candidates for execution. There is also the excitable dog that will bite you to get loose and get another dog,cat,horse or whatever. These dogs are defenitely not for the amateur and should be kept from these types of situations as much as possible. Bullyson,Andersons CH Spade and Mesquite Sam were dogs of this type.To me the most dangerous is the latent man biter that just goes bad without provocation. These dogs should always be destroyed as their unpredictability makes them an extremely lethal commodity. This recessive tendency surfaces in other breeds so why should the Pit Bull be any different? The percentage of malicious man biters in the Pit Bull family is extremely low. I believe that through the use of proper breeding methods we can even lower this. Most of the attacks that are given so much,,news media,, coverage are generally made by dogs of no breeding. Check the records---in most cases where a bulldog mauls or kills someone, they are dogs that were bred by the amateur breeder and usually backed by several generations of scatter-bred individuals,most of wich are equally bred badly. So in many cases the breeder is at fault and in all but a few instances, human error enters into the mishap. There is much to be said about the man biters but for the sake of good judgement, everyone who owns one, just like all Pit Bull owners, should be very conscientious. Just one case of carelessness could mean a law against the breed in your area and turn puplic support from ouer dogs. That is exactly what we do not need at this point in time. Man biters--keep one if you must,but take care if you do.
> (Find the remainder of the read) @ The Book & DVD - Catch Dog Enterprises


:goodpost:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love my dog, he is family. He is my baby, like my son. I spend most of my free time and money on him. He has 4 collars, 3 leashes, his own beach bag, 6 beds, 9 blankets, and over $1000 in vet bills over the last few weeks.

If he bites a child, he will be on my mantle. Plain and simple. If he shows agression towards humans doing anything but defending yard and home... mantle. That is all.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> I love my dog, he is family. He is my baby, like my son. I spend most of my free time and money on him. He has 4 collars, 3 leashes, his own beach bag, 6 beds, 9 blankets, and over $1000 in vet bills over the last few weeks.
> 
> If he bites a child, he will be on my mantle. Plain and simple. If he shows agression towards humans doing anything but defending yard and home... mantle. That is all.


this. i agree. plain and simple.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> I love my dog, he is family. He is my baby, like my son. I spend most of my free time and money on him. He has 4 collars, 3 leashes, his own beach bag, 6 beds, 9 blankets, and over $1000 in vet bills over the last few weeks.
> 
> If he bites a child, he will be on my mantle. Plain and simple. If he shows agression towards humans doing anything but defending yard and home... mantle. That is all.


:goodpost:

100% agree, thats how it is here too. I love my dogs , some I have spent a ton of money on buying, vet bills, toys ect. Means nothing if any of them ever show human aggression, Would break my heart but would be the same as what Ecko Said.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> I love my dog, he is family. He is my baby, like my son. I spend most of my free time and money on him. He has 4 collars, 3 leashes, his own beach bag, 6 beds, 9 blankets, and over $1000 in vet bills over the last few weeks.
> 
> If he bites a child, he will be on my mantle. Plain and simple. If he shows agression towards humans doing anything but defending yard and home... mantle. That is all.


:goodpost::clap:

100% agree...love my dogs, they are my children but I wont put people at risk


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> :goodpost: an HA dog should be vet checked to make sure nothing is physically wrong with the dog then if there isn't you should consider PTS.. people who throw all these emotions in on top of it will 8/10 times not go threw with it.. then when that dog bites someone they end up PTS anyways.. that's the reason these dogs have the name they do.. because people can't do what needs to be done!


:goodpost:

yes of course vet check and if you can afford it hire a behaviorist but if its pure HA then you have to make the best choice for everyone around you and the dog.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

phrlandy said:


> conversations are made when there are two who have different opinions but some like to make them arguments because they are on a computer.
> Kinda stupid if you ask me.
> Like you said people come her to learn read and to enjoy the forum
> but u have.stuck up assholes who like to ruin it for people cause they them self are the hypocritical calling people know it all's.


just pointing out that you arent chill.. Profanity is a sign of a weak mind trying to express itself..



papertissue said:


> a lot of people treat their dogs like random items. Just easy to throw away, like nothing. And that's a personal jab at someone who has a deeper relationship with their dog. Killing anything is a moral jab and it can be hard to do. This isn't an item. This is a personal, living, breathing thing that is the result of human beings.
> 
> You have every right to believe that. And i support your right to do so. But, personally, i've never met a ha dog that could not be fixed. So it's really hard to come to a site where people pretty much say "eh if you don't feel like fixing the dog, then just kill it." and that's the way these people are saying it. There's other means to fix a dog. And i totally understand that some dogs just can not be fixed. As i said before a lot of people on this site just say things without really thinking about it. I'm pretty sure that every one on this site would do everything they possibly could to prevent killing another pit. And those who just throw them away like trash shouldn't be owning this type of dog to begin with.
> 
> ...


 Its also not a datschund. You own a pitbull type dog, think what you want, but find out the hard way when your ha dog bites someone and you try to explain it....my dog is not a purse. They eat better than you do, get regular baths and all the things kids get really.. But if one turns and bites FROM AGGRESSION. Dead dog. Period.



secd said:


> sounds as if you are dumb. All human aggressive dogs should be put down in my book.:flush:


then you, SECD, are dumb. 


papertissue said:


> :goodpost
> 
> my dog isn't a purse or a new car. My dogs are my best friends. And if something is wrong with them i'm going to do everything in my power to help them.


 if you had kids, and your dog bit your kid, you wouldnt get rid of your dog???



phrlandy said:


> that's your opinion no need to call anyone names.
> You just proved my point.


 um...you started it...



firehazard said:


> man eaters gary j. Hammonds (pit bull gazette, may 1982)
> 
> through the years, the ,,man biters,, have been of special interest to me since, in theory, most are not supossed to be game. Simple observation tells me there are as many game man biters(percentage wise) as there are game dogs in the pit bull family.most of the old-timers felt the man biters should be destroyed and most defenitely never used in a breeding program. I believe a deeper look into these dogs to be a worthwhile project.through my research and observation, i have concluded that there are several types of man biters, each of wich deserves recognition and comment. The most acceptable of the man biters are those that are both protective and territorial.most bulldogs have this trait to varying degrees and the beauty of it is that it can be encouraged or discouraged depending on the needs of the owner.these dogs are usually the more intelligent bulldogs and while they are generally gentle with people, will become a terror to the suspicious intruder and literally inhale a direct threat to its master or his property. The second most acceptable man biter is the territorial junk yard dog.this dog gladly accepts its owners but all others are not welcome in its domain. Off his own property,he is not nearly so aggressive except when challenged directly.these dogs are not for the novice but can be kept and are definitely a deterrent to dog thieves and various riffraff.the last acceptable type is the junk yard dog that will bite anyone anytime, just for the fun of it.many of these dogs actually have to have their feed chucked to them even by their owners.these dogs are for the professional only, and most are probably good candidates for execution. There is also the excitable dog that will bite you to get loose and get another dog,cat,horse or whatever. These dogs are defenitely not for the amateur and should be kept from these types of situations as much as possible. Bullyson,andersons ch spade and mesquite sam were dogs of this type.to me the most dangerous is the latent man biter that just goes bad without provocation. These dogs should always be destroyed as their unpredictability makes them an extremely lethal commodity. This recessive tendency surfaces in other breeds so why should the pit bull be any different? The percentage of malicious man biters in the pit bull family is extremely low. I believe that through the use of proper breeding methods we can even lower this. Most of the attacks that are given so much,,news media,, coverage are generally made by dogs of no breeding. Check the records---in most cases where a bulldog mauls or kills someone, they are dogs that were bred by the amateur breeder and usually backed by several generations of scatter-bred individuals,most of wich are equally bred badly. So in many cases the breeder is at fault and in all but a few instances, human error enters into the mishap. There is much to be said about the man biters but for the sake of good judgement, everyone who owns one, just like all pit bull owners, should be very conscientious. Just one case of carelessness could mean a law against the breed in your area and turn puplic support from ouer dogs. That is exactly what we do not need at this point in time. Man biters--keep one if you must,but take care if you do.
> (find the remainder of the read) @ the book & dvd - catch dog enterprises
> ...


 best post of the whole convo...


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

HeavyJeep said:


> just pointing out that you arent chill.. Profanity is a sign of a weak mind trying to express itself..
> 
> Its also not a datschund. You own a pitbull type dog, think what you want, but find out the hard way when your ha dog bites someone and you try to explain it....my dog is not a purse. They eat better than you do, get regular baths and all the things kids get really.. But if one turns and bites FROM AGGRESSION. Dead dog. Period.
> 
> ...


First off bro I never said it was a dachshund? I literally have NO idea what you're talking about and it seems like you're just trying to bring back another argument. So really, recollect yourself and just stop.

Also if I had a child and my dog bite my child. I would find out why. Because I'm almost guaranteed that if was the kid's fault. Not my dog. Kids are mean and of the countless cases I've seen when a dog is skiddish of a child is because the child was too rough or hard on the dog. I wouldn't kill the dog for that. However if my dog randomly decided "Oh hey I hate you kid." And attacks my child with no reason whatsoever behind it. Something is wrong and I would move on from there.

Also my dog eats just as good as your dog, and I do too. No need to brag. That really doesn't make you any better than the rest of us.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

papertissue said:


> First off bro I never said it was a dachshund? I literally have NO idea what you're talking about and it seems like you're just trying to bring back another argument. So really, recollect yourself and just stop.
> 
> Also if I had a child and my dog bite my child. I would find out why. Because I'm almost guaranteed that if was the kid's fault. Not my dog. Kids are mean and of the countless cases I've seen when a dog is skiddish of a child is because the child was too rough or hard on the dog. I wouldn't kill the dog for that. However if my dog randomly decided "Oh hey I hate you kid." And attacks my child with no reason whatsoever behind it. Something is wrong and I would move on from there.
> 
> Also my dog eats just as good as your dog, and I do too. No need to brag. That really doesn't make you any better than the rest of us.


so wait if your dog bit your child for no reason whatsoever...what would you do??? I hope your answer is PTS....but hey to each their own i suppose but if thats not your answer then you shouldnt have kids and dogs together EVER


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

papertissue said:


> First off bro I never said it was a dachshund? I literally have NO idea what you're talking about and it seems like you're just trying to bring back another argument. So really, recollect yourself and just stop.
> 
> Also if I had a child and my dog bite my child. I would find out why. Because I'm almost guaranteed that if was the kid's fault. Not my dog. Kids are mean and of the countless cases I've seen when a dog is skiddish of a child is because the child was too rough or hard on the dog. I wouldn't kill the dog for that. However if my dog randomly decided "Oh hey I hate you kid." And attacks my child with no reason whatsoever behind it. Something is wrong and I would move on from there.
> 
> Also my dog eats just as good as your dog, and I do too. No need to brag. That really doesn't make you any better than the rest of us.


Kids will be kids, you can put the blame where ever you like however it is your responsibility as the handler of said dog to ensure that a scenario doesn't happen where this can happen. You should never trust a kid and dog together period, kids can be rough and there will be a breaking point eventually..


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> so wait if your dog bit your child for no reason whatsoever...what would you do??? I hope your answer is PTS....but hey to each their own i suppose but if thats not your answer then you shouldnt have kids and dogs together EVER


I am with Shewerewolf, you would do what if your dog bit your child? I mean, I have had dogs and now with my daughter, I can tell you. If anyone messes with her, I'll destroy their world. If a dog aka a animal bites her, I'll put 2 bullets in it. Wont need a vet. But I watch my dog and I have taught my 5 year old daughter not to mess with my dog to much.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Vilebeast said:


> I am with Shewerewolf, you would do what if your dog bit your child? I mean, I have had dogs and now with my daughter, I can tell you. If anyone messes with her, I'll destroy their world. If a dog aka a animal bites her, I'll put 2 bullets in it. Wont need a vet. But I watch my dog and I have taught my 5 year old daughter not to mess with my dog to much.


exactly... your child should always be your first concern....never leave kid and dog alone but if my dog bit a child while i was supervising for no reason...it would be byebye doggy


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If your APBT strain bulldog bites your kid or any kid while unattended .. (chuckles) All dogs go to heaven~ 

Why because if your APBT/bulldog bites your kid or another kid bad enough to need medical attention and they were unsupervised; the system will drowned you in legal fees and tatter the name of the breed even more. One of my best dogs I PTS cause my son who fed everyone while I was at work got bit by our house dog that was JEEP/redboy and of course it was probably to get him out of harms way but I had a 9yr old with a dog bite that opened up his arm; I took care of my son and then went out to take care of the dog in another manner. 

a dog is just that .. A dog. Animals have the right to be animals..........


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The reason there are article like this is because people allow HA dogs to live.

*How to Defeat a Pit Bull with Your Bare Hands*

Because nothing can muck up a sweet Seattle spring like having your face ripped off by a dog.

by David Schmader










Fact: Any breed of dog is capable of attacking a human. But 56 percent of all fatal dog attacks in the United States in the past five years were committed by pit bulls, according to a report released last week by the organization DogsBite.org. "During the 1980s and 1990s, fatal dog attacks averaged 17 per year. The death-by-dog-bite rate now is nearly double this amount at over 30 per year and largely due to pit bulls," the group says. The tips below can be used against any breed of dog that happens to attack, up to and including the pit bull. (And to those who claim that humans' anxiety about pit bull attacks is fostering an environment where pit bulls are subliminally encouraged to attack: I will not discuss matters of human culpability and mind-reading pit bulls because YOU ARE INSANE.)

1. Avoid Conflict 

"Trying to make friends with strange dogs is not a good idea," says David Wiley, a Seattle dog behavioral therapist with BarkBusters.com. "Don't try to pay attention to a dog in a car or behind a fence-even friendly dogs can be territorial."

2. Stand On A Car








So you've stood still and avoided eye contact, and still the dog in question shows signs of dangerous aggression. If you can get yourself somewhere higher than the ground, do it. If you can stand on a car, stand on a car. (You can worry about possibly denting a stranger's hood and roof later-just get the fuck up there.)

3. Cover Your Face and Play Dead 








If there's no car or any other higher level handy, "don't try to defend yourself, just protect yourself," says Emily Keegans, behavior program manager at the Seattle Humane Society. "That basically means to get down on the ground, pull your knees to your chest, clasp your hands behind your neck, put your elbows around your face." This play-dead-while-defending-your- tender-face-and-lap-bits approach is seconded by Wiley: "Stillness is the best thing. If a dog gets its teeth into you, fighting back can make things worse."

4. Mace The Tucker








There's nothing as low drama as spraying the animal with a pain-inducing repellent. If your life regularly takes you through areas populated with dogs, get Mace (or pepper spray, or citronella). Do it now, because all other "fighting back" options are nauseatingly violent. Butch's Gun Shop on Aurora Avenue sells a small container of Mace for around $12, while REI sells an eight-ounce "bear spray" for $30.

5. Bust Its Head, Break Its Knees, Or Choke It 








Is there something heavy you can grab? A rock, a brick, a boom box? If so, smash it against the dog's head until it retreats or loses consciousness.

Or can you or someone else grab the attacking dog's legs? If so, yank them apart to break the dog's knees.

If that's not possible, choke it. Don't straddle the dog, but get into a position with the bony part of your forearm against its throat and put pressure on the windpipe "for at least 30 seconds until the dog is unconscious and has stopped struggling," says self-defense specialist Charles Prosper.

6. Gouge Its Eyes Out
Is choking not in the cards? Do you have something to wrap around your arm? Say, a jacket? If so, wrap it around your nondominant arm and let the dog bite it. Then fall on top of the fucker and dig your fingers into its eyes. Don't stop until the dog's a whimpering mass of blindness, then get yourself to safety.

The follow-up: How to Defeat Someone Made Furious by 'How to Defeat a Pit Bull with Your Bare Hands.'

Never let yummy little kids-who make sudden, startling, unpredictable movements-anywhere near unleashed pit bulls.

If you find yourself on what feels like the verge of being attacked: "Don't run-the movement can make the dog more excited and chase you. Stand completely still and cross your hands in front of you. Don't make direct eye contact, which can come across as a challenge. Don't turn your back, as it may embolden the dog. Just stand still. Once the dog loses interest, back away," says Wiley.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:flush: that  who come up with this? Play dead on dog of prey that is attacking you? that worked for the lady killed by two presas didn't it?


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> so wait if your dog bit your child for no reason whatsoever...what would you do??? I hope your answer is PTS....but hey to each their own i suppose but if thats not your answer then you shouldnt have kids and dogs together EVER


See this is what I was talking about in earlier posts. People literally take what you say, mush it around a bit, and then chuck it back at you differently than before. And then spend the rest of their time trying to insult you. If you had actually read what I said than you'd know what my answer would be in that situation.

I am an animal. You are an animal. A pit bull is an animal. And in my eyes all life is equal. Humans are the reason for the way that this breed is. And it is their responsibility to fix it if need be. I'm not going to sit here and explain what I said 15 times over.

A well-raised pit bull of proper temperament is the most loyal and loving dog in the world, bar none. This is a dog that truly LOVES people, especially children. And one who knows anything about this breed knows that. So why are you guys acting as if this dog runs off and attacks children all willy nilly?

KMdogs - You are 100% right. And I'm glad you're actually reading what I'm saying and not taking it to a whole other level.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> The reason there are article like this is because people allow HA dogs to live.
> 
> *How to Defeat a Pit Bull with Your Bare Hands*
> 
> ...


Is this suppose to be funny?


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been trying to follow what your saying...till I realized by your own admission...you are an"animal". No wonder I can't comprehend.

Animals have a right to be animals...but we are human beings and have the right to OWN and MASTER over the animals as our God given right and however it be responsible

Nuff said..carry on


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

EL CUCO said:


> I've been trying to follow what your saying...till I realized by your own admission...you are an"animal". No wonder I can't comprehend.
> 
> Animals have a right to be animals...but we are human beings and have the right to OWN and MASTER over the animals as our God given right and however it be responsible
> 
> Nuff said..carry on


:thumbsup: ditto! lol...


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

papertissue said:


> See this is what I was talking about in earlier posts. People literally take what you say, mush it around a bit, and then chuck it back at you differently than before. And then spend the rest of their time trying to insult you. If you had actually read what I said than you'd know what my answer would be in that situation.
> 
> I am an animal. You are an animal. A pit bull is an animal. And in my eyes all life is equal. Humans are the reason for the way that this breed is. And it is their responsibility to fix it if need be. I'm not going to sit here and explain what I said 15 times over.
> 
> ...


hmm I read what you said over and over and i see in no way how I twisted your words. Oh well...oh and we arent saying this just about "pitbulls"....ANY breed i had that bit children would be PTS....

I see no where in this thread where anyone said that "pitbulls" run around and attack children all "nilly-willy" as you put it...so maybe you need to follow your own advice and read what people are actually saying. you cannot "FIX" some dogs....thats all im saying...and a dog that bites people is not characteristic of the breed which is why it should be PTS....


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> The reason there are article like this is because people allow HA dogs to live.
> 
> *How to Defeat a Pit Bull with Your Bare Hands*
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

EL CUCO said:


> I've been trying to follow what your saying...till I realized by your own admission...you are an"animal". No wonder I can't comprehend.
> 
> Animals have a right to be animals...but we are human beings and have the right to OWN and MASTER over the animals as our God given right and however it be responsible
> 
> Nuff said..carry on


You know what's so great about God-given rights? Everyone has a different version.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> hmm I read what you said over and over and i see in no way how I twisted your words. Oh well...oh and we arent saying this just about "pitbulls"....ANY breed i had that bit children would be PTS....
> 
> I see no where in this thread where anyone said that "pitbulls" run around and attack children all "nilly-willy" as you put it...so maybe you need to follow your own advice and read what people are actually saying. you cannot "FIX" some dogs....thats all im saying...and a dog that bites people is not characteristic of the breed which is why it should be PTS....


This is a pit bull forum. That is why I keep saying "pit bulls."

And yeah it's pretty obvious...

I will say it one more time. Okay? You guys listening?

In my opinion. If a dog has had a troubling life and has some issues with people. That dog can be fixed. If the dog however has some mental problem, due to health or age, or god knows what. Then it's more humane to put it down.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Paper - The problem i have is that you believe humans and animals are created equal. I love animals, i respect animals of all sorts.. However, i have no problem using my dogs for what they were bred for, catching medium - large game as well as PP/guard dog..(Bandog) I also have no problem with choosing a child i've never met over one of my own dogs in fire if i had to choose only one to survive. I also, have no problem if i ever had to, PTS.

Animals do have feelings, but they are not the same magnitude as humans. The mentality is different, process, etc.

I wouldn't kill just to kill, anything i kill is for reason. If domesticated, for my own family (or communities) safety. If wild, i eat and use as much as possible. Live off the land with respect.

I feed a HA dog, not only HA but also extremely DA, fires worth of prey drive, rank... I'll stop there, that alone will say 9 out of 10 people here would put him asleep. Why do i keep him? Hes stable, sound and one hell of a worker.. If i didn't have use for him i wouldn't have got him, period. 

The average joe, doesn't need to even ATTEMPT to feed a DA dog let alone a HA dog. One TINY mistake can lead to breaking news, headliner, not to mention a potential innocent person injured and GOD forbid a child.

To a degree i get what you are trying to say but the last few posts, especially that of equality.. Nah, just PETA brainwashing crap that means nothing.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Paper - The problem i have is that you believe humans and animals are created equal. I love animals, i respect animals of all sorts.. However, i have no problem using my dogs for what they were bred for, catching medium - large game as well as PP/guard dog..(Bandog) I also have no problem with choosing a child i've never met over one of my own dogs in fire if i had to choose only one to survive. I also, have no problem if i ever had to, PTS.
> 
> Animals do have feelings, but they are not the same magnitude as humans. The mentality is different, process, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with Peta and that's quite offensive, actually.

And if it came to a kid or my dog. I'm sorry. I'd save my dog. But that's just me.

But yes you get the jist of what I'm saying. I have the means to help HA and DA dogs. And have done it all my life.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

papertissue said:


> You know what's so great about God-given rights? Everyone has a different version.


No... "God" given is limitless within the bounds just short of causing physical or emotional harm to another PERSON.

God given freedom is just that.. As free under the name of "God" that "God" ever put us to be... All religions and agnostic philosophers have a version of the "Golden Rule"

Animals are under our dominion and there very existence is in our hands. You wouldn't have a bulldog ifnot to tame wild quarry and unruly stock, you wouldnt have the "Pit Bulldog/terrier" if not for the []. All that done under GOD given freedom.

Wake up people A nation of liberty cannot be a nation of laws... :hammer:
Animals have the right to be animals .. Humans have the right to be humane to each other.

every time you say pit bull you lump in at least 5 different breeds. NONE of which compare to the APBT bred and kept in tradition. 
its fine you use the term just need to be sure you really understand there is no breed of dog as pit bull, thats a dog that is grouped in as slang or a dog outside the country still puttin in []work proving they ARE sound. IMO bulldog and bandog; Staff and Terrier , are just being more honest with yourself and your dog. Plus it lessens the "pit bull" hype and hysteria.

Yes this site is called GoPitBull.. and how many different breeds from "Pit Bull's" do we see on here? Just about all of em. APBT, AST, AMB, AmB, SBT, DDB, PRESA, DOGO, Etc. etc.. why cause if they bit anyone in public any of those breeds would be labeled PITBULL unless PROVEN otherwise. Mind you all these strains have PIT BULLDOG/TERRIER/GLADIATOR beginnings only one dog is still true and still sound. All these breeds bite and maim and its always "pit bulls"..


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> No... "God" given is limitless within the bounds just short of causing physical or emotional harm to another PERSON.
> 
> God given freedom is just that.. As free under the name of "God" that "God" ever put us to be... All religions and agnostic philosophers have a version of the "Golden Rule"
> 
> ...


Exactly. Pit bull is just a broad term!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

papertissue said:


> And if it came to a kid or my dog. I'm sorry. I'd save my dog. But that's just me.


i dont really want to join this debacle but.... are u serious?!:stick:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

EL CUCO said:


> I've been trying to follow what your saying...till I realized by your own admission...you are an"animal". No wonder I can't comprehend.
> 
> Animals have a right to be animals...but we are human beings and have the right to OWN and MASTER over the animals as our God given right and however it be responsible
> 
> Nuff said..carry on


:stupid::cheers::goodpost:

We are animals that create our own artificial world and money and government outside natures boundaries .. Hmmm.. :hammer:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> :flush: that  who come up with this? Play dead on dog of prey that is attacking you? that worked for the lady killed by two presas didn't it?


It did NOT work in a recent in a possum incident I had lol...

thats crazy, plus like the dog cant climb the car after you, that is kinda funny sad if anyone actually believes it, I love the followup article, lmao



papertissue said:


> And if it came to a kid or my dog. I'm sorry. I'd save my dog. But that's just me.


ANNNND that's because you don't have kids that you can even think that statement is OK. I am guessing, like me, you consider your dogs your kid. Now if it is YOUR kid AND YOUR dog, I am guessing you would save your kid, well hopefully... I would like to think if there was a random human and my dog in the middle of a fire and I could only save one, I might save my dog over the stranger. Now if it was someone I knew and loved, I would save the human. My luck if I saved a stranger over my dog they turn out to be a rapist or a mass murderer and kill more people cause I let them live and I would be out a dog...

Anyway, I was just trying to think of papertissue's thought process in that statement and made me wonder. Really who the hell knows what I would do, just crazy to think about, I would say I would always chose humans over my dog, but I would be lying, there are asshats I would let die over him.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

ames said:


> It did NOT work in a recent in a possum incident I had lol...
> 
> thats crazy, plus like the dog cant climb the car after you, that is kinda funny sad if anyone actually believes it, I love the followup article, lmao
> 
> ...


Thank you! Guuuurl you are reading my mind.

I don't want kids. I don't like kids. To be honest I don't really like people. But that's just me. I enjoy my dogs. And I will love my dogs to the best of my ability.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

There are many people I would put my dogs in front of but it wouldn't be because my dog acted in a way to make me choose.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

papertissue said:


> Is this suppose to be funny?


It's actually both funny and sad. Inexperienced Fools like you that allow HA pit bulls to live make people write funny articles like this that BSL wackos take seriously. You're ignorance is jeopardizing the future of this breed.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> It's actually both funny and sad. Inexperienced Fools like you that allow HA pit bulls to live make people write funny articles like this that BSL wackos take seriously. You're ignorance is jeopardizing the future of this breed.


Exactly!!!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea I agree that my dogs are like my kids and some kids i don't "like" but seriously if my dog ever went after a kid (any kid) for no reason and wasn't medically ill....id take it to the vet and have it PTS... because that's a news headliner waiting to happen globally.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> It's actually both funny and sad. Inexperienced Fools like you that allow HA pit bulls to live make people write funny articles like this that BSL wackos take seriously. You're ignorance is jeopardizing the future of this breed.


Because you've seen every pit bull/other dog that I've rehabilitated, right? I'm glad after reading a couple pages on a forum you're able to jump to a conclusion about how I handle the dogs that come into my life.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Here comes the high horse....*hears galloping in the background*


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> Here comes the high horse....*hears galloping in the background*


Honey you go ahead and believe in what you believe in. And I'll do the same. The only difference between me and you is I'm not insulting anyone. You're the ones sitting here name calling because someone doesn't agree with what you believe in. I threw my two cents in, and I'm done. You should be too.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

firehazard said:


> no... "god" given is limitless within the bounds just short of causing physical or emotional harm to another person.
> 
> God given freedom is just that.. As free under the name of "god" that "god" ever put us to be... All religions and agnostic philosophers have a version of the "golden rule"
> 
> ...


excellent post!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

papertissue said:


> First off bro I never said it was a dachshund? I literally have NO idea what you're talking about and it seems like you're just trying to bring back another argument. So really, recollect yourself and just stop.
> 
> Also if I had a child and my dog bite my child. I would find out why. Because I'm almost guaranteed that if was the kid's fault. Not my dog. Kids are mean and of the countless cases I've seen when a dog is skiddish of a child is because the child was too rough or hard on the dog. I wouldn't kill the dog for that. However if my dog randomly decided "Oh hey I hate you kid." And attacks my child with no reason whatsoever behind it. Something is wrong and I would move on from there.
> 
> Also my dog eats just as good as your dog, and I do too. No need to brag. That really doesn't make you any better than the rest of us.


any other breed these can be the rules, but youre on a pitbull site preaching the saviour of a HA pitbull. Going against the very boundaries set that has made this "and I quote you" great animal around kids and people. 
and im sure yours dont eat like mine  and forget aggression..if my 18 month old boy cant reach into the food bowl during a meal to hand feed the rest...without getting bit, or tug on ears, lips,legs, tail, whiskers, ride like a horse, or any other (within extreme reason) rough activity. not my kind of dog  but this is why I own what I do...  a TRUE APBT ,,not a pitbull "broad term" dog... preach,

also, GET ANOTHER BREED, folks like yourself are the problem, because youre blind to it makes it worse....



papertissue said:


> Honey you go ahead and believe in what you believe in. And I'll do the same. The only difference between me and you is I'm not insulting anyone. You're the ones sitting here name calling because someone doesn't agree with what you believe in. I threw my two cents in, and I'm done. You should be too.


 you would save a dog instead of a kid?, who the farfetnugen cares what you believe in, god-like or not, thats a disgraceful statement. and you should be PTS your dam self..!!

and when dogs start working at auto zone and BK.. come tell me theyre equal to humans..

but I guess you know better, so go on believing what you will, and keep being ignorant ( not name calling, the word means "to have a lack of knowledge"). ...just dont , preach


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> The reason there are article like this is because people allow HA dogs to live.
> 
> *How to Defeat a Pit Bull with Your Bare Hands*
> 
> ...


Q.) is this supposed to be funny?? :rofl::rofl:
A.) HAHAHA HILARIOUS!!

but to read it and be taken serious...now thats funny


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

papertissue said:


> I will say it one more time. Okay? You guys listening?
> 
> In my opinion. If a dog has had a troubling life and has some issues with people. That dog can be fixed. If the dog however has some mental problem, due to health or age, or god knows what. *Then it's more humane to put it down*.





papertissue said:


> *And if it came to a kid or my dog. I'm sorry. I'd save my dog.* But that's just me.
> 
> But yes you get the jist of what I'm saying. I have the means to help HA and DA dogs. And have done it all my life.





papertissue said:


> *I don't want kids. I don't like kids.* To be honest I don't really like people. But that's just me. I enjoy my dogs. And I will love my dogs to the best of my ability.


I'm sorry, but I have to point out the fact that you have reneged on your statements here. First you say it'd be more humane to euthanize, then you say you'd save your dog over a child, with your reason being that you don't like kids!

Do you not have any cousins, nieces or nephews, Godchildren, or any friends with children? Why do you hate kids? Were you not a child once? That's really a harsh thing to say, that you don't like kids. I mean, that's really a brazen thing to say on a forum where the majority of the members do have children and dogs. You know what!? I used to swear that I would NEVER have children b/c I had to practically raise my younger brothers, but when I became pregnant with my oldest daughter, my whole world and thought process changed. I now have 3 daughters, and I know for a fact that if anyone or anything so much as pulled a hair out of one of my girls' heads, I'd kill them! Take that how you will, and say what you want. Keep trying to backpedal here; it's only getting deeper. :curse: :curse:

End rant... carry on!


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to point out the fact that you have reneged on your statements here. First you say it'd be more humane to euthanize, then you say you'd save your dog over a child, with your reason being that you don't like kids!
> 
> Do you not have any cousins, nieces or nephews, Godchildren, or any friends with children? Why do you hate kids? Were you not a child once? That's really a harsh thing to say, that you don't like kids. I mean, that's really a brazen thing to say on a forum where the majority of the members do have children and dogs. You know what!? I used to swear that I would NEVER have children b/c I had to practically raise my younger brothers, but when I became pregnant with my oldest daughter, my whole world and thought process changed. I now have 3 daughters, and I know for a fact that if anyone or anything so much as pulled a hair out of one of my girls' heads, I'd kill them! Take that how you will, and say what you want. Keep trying to backpedal here; it's only getting deeper. :curse: :curse:
> 
> End rant... carry on!


:goodpost:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to point out the fact that you have reneged on your statements here. First you say it'd be more humane to euthanize, then you say you'd save your dog over a child, with your reason being that you don't like kids!
> 
> Do you not have any cousins, nieces or nephews, Godchildren, or any friends with children? Why do you hate kids? Were you not a child once? That's really a harsh thing to say, that you don't like kids. I mean, that's really a brazen thing to say on a forum where the majority of the members do have children and dogs. You know what!? I used to swear that I would NEVER have children b/c I had to practically raise my younger brothers, but when I became pregnant with my oldest daughter, my whole world and thought process changed. I now have 3 daughters, and I know for a fact that if anyone or anything so much as pulled a hair out of one of my girls' heads, I'd kill them! Take that how you will, and say what you want. Keep trying to backpedal here; it's only getting deeper. :curse: :curse:
> 
> End rant... carry on!


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Get a cocker spaniel and never have kids. It will safer for everyone that way.


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

I understand what papertissue is saying. She hasn't dealt with a HA dog that she couldn't fix so she hasn't been put in the situation to put them to sleep like many others on this site. That don't make her opinions any less valued. I don't want kids either and I agree with ames that I would put my dogs over a stranger. I see nothing wrong with her having Pitbulls because it seems like she can handle it. From what I read she hasn't had any issues with HA dogs so whatever she is doing is working. If shes helping pitbulls to get rehomed and help them not be HA then I say she keep doing that. I doubt she would let a flat out HA dog that can't be fixed run lose with kids and etc. I understand where she is coming from. She helped me save my dog and he isn't HA though many told me to put him to sleep before I even worked with him. I agree that many are coming off as disrespectful to her. We need more people willing to work with these dogs then just give up on them. Yes, there is a point where you have to throw in the towel but to some of us these are just dogs that we love like children. No matter the breed. But, papertissue yes you may need to remind yourself of the pitbull temperament like the DA because I forgot and had issues. Now, I am more responsible and can handle it and work on it. Different breeds need different attention and care.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

the problem is you have new or newer people in the breed here, lots of new names/faces, and they dont know the difference between "new to the breed" and "10+ yrs".

a lot of people on this forum have been in these dogs for a decade+. an HA apbt is against the norm and doesnt belong in this breed. an HA apbt is like a rottweiler who doesnt protect i.e. it goes against the breed norm thats been established for what 200+ years now...

DA also needs to be addressed. the new fad is pet bulls, "the most innocent and lovable of all dogs that could never hurt a fly". old school dog fighters never forced their dogs to fight- the dogs wanted to be there. DA is just apart of the breed and to those that cant take it i say just get a different breed.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

zohawn said:


> the problem is you have new or newer people in the breed here, lots of new names/faces, and they dont know the difference between "new to the breed" and "10+ yrs".


i agree. :goodpost: i may be newer to this site than others but i do respect those around here that know there stuff. i wont name names but u know who u are  but i get my feathers ruffled when i see newer members saying things that are way off base. calling people trolls, saying they wanted to kill their dog and basically just all around talking down to people that i would call "veteran" pit bull owners. i know i said no names but anyone who really thinks that Elvisfink would really post a serious post about killing a pit with ur bare hands hasnt been around this site much.

i dont have/want kids either. but alot of my friends do and i can tell u even the random little boy at the park that screeched every time he pet my boy and Odin looked up at him deserves to be safe.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Look how great this thread is.
No one can say I didn't add to the forum  
just trying to lighten the mood everyone seems so uptight!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

phrlandy said:


> Look how great this thread is.
> No one can say I didn't add to the forum
> just trying to lighten the mood everyone seems so uptight!


you trolled and won, i was amazed too


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> you trolled and won, i was amazed too


LMFAO! :roll:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

papertissue said:


> Because you've seen every pit bull/other dog that I've rehabilitated, right? I'm glad after reading a couple pages on a forum you're able to jump to a conclusion about how I handle the dogs that come into my life.


I'm not questioning how you handle all the dog that you've "rehabilitated" I'm questioning your philosophy or belief that HA dogs especially Pit Bull type dogs deserve to keep living. Like people sometimes dog's are just wired wrong.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm not questioning how you handle all the dog that you've "rehabilitated" I'm questioning your philosophy or belief that HA dogs especially Pit Bull type dogs deserve to keep living. Like people sometimes dog's are just wired wrong.


:goodpost:


----------

